# [gelöst] USB-Scanner nur für root?

## uhai

Ich habe Xsane mit iscan für meinen Epson DX9400F installiert. Als root funktioniert der Aufruf, als user nicht. Beim user versucht xsane sich mit der Webcam und scheitert.

user & root sind in usb und scanner Mitglied. Wieso verhält sich xsane beim user anders als bei root? Der Scanner wird richtg erkannt. Nur will xsane beim user nur die webcam...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 06, 2010 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus uhai,

Dinge die ich mir anschauen würde wären:

1. Wie wird denn der Treiber geladen?

2. Vielleicht hast du eine interessante Rückmeldung wenn du xsane von der Konsole aus startest?

3. Ist dein User in der Gruppe plugdev? (bin mir nicht sicher ob das in dem Fall relevant sein könnte).

Edit:

Schau mal ins Ubuntuuser Wiki. Dort werden Regeln definiert die Udev anweisen die Gerätedatei mit den Gruppenrechten scanner zu erstellen. Vielleicht ist das auch unter Gentoo notwendig.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## uhai

Hi ChrisJumper,

1 versteh ich nicht -wie wie?

2 ohne Kommentar. Es tauvht ein Dialog auf, der einen Fehlker bzgl. der Webcam angibt. Nach Bestätigung ist xsane wieder weg.

3. weder user noch root sind in plugdev - bei root läuft xsane aber..

Ich bin nach einem http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_installing_USB_scanner vorgegangen, da war eine Ergänzung der udev-Regeln erwähnt:

```
# scanner devices

scanner:root:scanner:0660

usb/scanner*:root:scanner:0660

```

uhai

<EDIT> Jetzt geht es! Nach Neustart klappt's auch mit dem user. Vermutlich habe ich den Neustart von udev vergessen oder so etwas...</EDIT>

----------

